# Post Live Music Videos



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Post a live music video you love for us to all discuss.

Phish - Weekapaug Groove: 



Jason Mraz - The Rainbow Connection:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Howie Day - The Madrigals:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


>


Wow! Great. Loving it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Wow! Great. Loving it.


Yeah, it's one of my favorite shows. There are a lot of good ones from that venue. Check out the Hugh Masekela concert. And there's a good one by Larry Carlton.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> Yeah, it's one of my favorite shows. There are a lot of good ones from that venue. Check out the Hugh Masekela concert. And there's a good one by Larry Carlton.


I think Medeski Scofield Martin and Wood played there.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

They did:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I think Medeski Scofield Martin and Wood played there.


I think I've seen that one. I love Sco, so I've watched a lot of his shows.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Steven Wilson and Ninet Tayeb cover Bowie's Space Oddity at the Hammersmith Apollo 27th Jan 2016.

Both Bowie and Wilson are among my all-time favourite pop/rock artists, and I love this tribute to the late great Tin Duke.

Ninet Tayeb has worked with Wilson on a number of his best albums.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Steven Wilson and Ninet Tayeb cover Bowie's Space Oddity at the Hammersmith Apollo 27th Jan 2016.
> 
> Both Bowie and Wilson are among my all-time favourite pop/rock artists, and I love this tribute to the late great Tin Duke.
> 
> Ninet Tayeb has worked with Wilson on a number of his best albums.


Great! Really enjoyed, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Is it just me or Space Oddity sounds like something coming from the Spinal Tap movie? :tiphat:

Anyway, moving right along...

Astor Piazzolla - Muerte del Angel - Russian Renaissance


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Serge said:


> Is it just me or Space Oddity sounds like something coming from the Spinal Tap movie? :tiphat:
> 
> Anyway, moving right along...
> 
> Astor Piazzolla - Muerte del Angel - Russian Renaissance


Exquisite! Fantastic performance and very unique composition.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Allman Brothers - Dreams:


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Steve Hackett - Shadow of the Hierophant


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KevinJS said:


> Steve Hackett - Shadow of the Hierophant


All been great guys. This one was not the exception!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bela Fleck: That Old Thing/Earth Jam:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oscar Peterson:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Live vocals from Justin against studio backtrack in this performance for French tv. 
Unforgettable .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Live vocals from Justin against studio backtrack in this performance for French tv.
> Unforgettable .


Didn't much care for this one for some reason. I think it's his voice, eewww.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Didn't much care for this one for some reason. I think it's his voice, eewww.


On the recording it's beautiful, you said live


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> On the recording it's beautiful, you said live


indeed. Some artists are better in the studio, like Radiohead and Pink Floyd.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

*Tarja....*

I thought I'd post this here to get some discussion going about one of my favourite singers of the last few years....






And here she is doing something completely different...






Thoughts, opinions, discussions welcome! I've always wondered how much she could have achieved had she focused solely on her classical voice development.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Aerobat said:


> I thought I'd post this here to get some discussion going about one of my favourite singers of the last few years....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


checked out the first one, it was awesome!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phish: Foam ---> Eliza.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Calogero - Si seulement je pouvais lui manquer


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Jon Anderson with Todmobil, live in Iceland, 2013

Awaken, original version by Yes, on Going For The One






Edit:

Here's Yes with their live version:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KevinJS said:


> Calogero - Si seulement je pouvais lui manquer


beautiful! A great share indeed.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

KevinJS said:


> Jon Anderson with Todmobil, live in Iceland, 2013
> 
> Awaken, original version by Yes, on Going For The One
> 
> ...


I listened to 13 minutes of the first one. It's amazing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Didn't like the OG as much.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Aerobat said:


> I thought I'd post this here to get some discussion going about one of my favourite singers of the last few years....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


second one was amazing too.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phish - Chalkdust Torture:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

George Michael With Lisa Stansfield - These Are The Days Of Our Lives


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Focus live on BBC TV


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Gryphon, rock on mediaeval instruments!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Julie Driscoll Brian Auger & Trinity - Wheels On Fire (1968)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Julie Driscoll Brian Auger & Trinity - Wheels On Fire (1968)


Nice, loved it! Thanks.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Bellowhead at Royal Albert hall - Sloe gin set; I think they were enjoying themselves!






from the same concert - Frogs legs and dragons teeth


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope the Mods don't object to the title but this is an instrumental.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Golden Earring is a Dutch rock band, formed in 1961 in The Hague as the golden earrings (the's' was dropped in 1969). They had international chart success with the songs "Radar Love" in 1973, "Twilight Zone" in 1982 and "When The Lady Smiles" in 1984.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

^ are you sure this is live?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dave Matthews - Spoon: Beautiful!


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Tuba Skinny - 'Laughing When I'm Six Feet Down'


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Concert by the Modern Jazz Quartet on the North Sea Jazz Festival • 1982 •


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Neil Young - Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere (Live at Farm Aid 2000)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jay said:


>


Started off cool, then went into a bit of nonsense for my tastes.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sandie Shaw - Puppet On A String (1967)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

A Perfect Circle - The Outsider:


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Pelageya «Alfonsina y el mar» - Blind Auditions - The Voice Russia - Season 7


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Radiohead - In Limbo:


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

An utterly brilliant performance.

Steve Winwood - John Barleycorn Must Die


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Malx said:


> An utterly brilliant performance.
> 
> Steve Winwood - John Barleycorn Must Die


Very tight, but lacking in soul I feel.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Rolling Stones "Satisfaction" Live 1965 (Reelin' In The Years Archives)


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> Sandie Shaw - Puppet On A String (1967)


Damn. That takes me back. I remember it like it was yesterday. I was 6. Better look for a contribution to the thread, I guess.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

KevinJS said:


> Damn. That takes me back. I remember it like it was yesterday. I was 6. Better look for a contribution to the thread, I guess.


Dalida - Enfants de Pirée






Doesn't look "live" but the search led to it. She was cool anyway.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

George Michael - Killer (Papa was a Rollin Stone)


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Nat Gonella.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> George Michael - Killer (Papa was a Rollin Stone)


Liked the song, coulda done without the dancing. haha, .


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Peter Frampton Do You Feel Like We Do Midnight Special


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

Here's someone with a bit of pressure. Paul Simon's in the audience for this one.






Two great voices, plus Jerry Douglas on Dobro.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World (MTV Unplugged)


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Winifed Atwell


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Eric Clapton Layla Unplugged


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Duncan Laurence - Arcade - Grand Final -


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tony Bennett, k.d. lang - Moonglow (Live on MTV Unplugged)


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Here's the version of Mahler's 4th symphony, 4th movement, featuring a boy soprano, that didn't make it onto a CD - 1984 - La Scala/Bernstein.

Allan Bergius was a member of the Tölzer Knabenchor, and spends his time these days as a conductor. This performance predates Bernstein's recording with Helmut Wittek by three years. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think that timing means that this is the earliest attempt at using a boy's voice for the piece. Max Cencic's recording was 1989 and Daniel Hellmann's was 1999.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tony Bennett, Lady Gaga - The Lady is a Tramp (from Duets II: The Great Performances)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Band Aid vocalist members:
Robert "Kool" Bell (Kool & the Gang)
Bono (U2)
Pete Briquette (The Boomtown Rats)
Adam Clayton (U2)
Phil Collins (Genesis and solo artist)
Chris Cross (Ultravox)
Simon Crowe (The Boomtown Rats)
Sara Dallin (Bananarama)
Siobhan Fahey (Bananarama)
Johnny Fingers (The Boomtown Rats)
Bob Geldof (The Boomtown Rats)
Boy George (Culture Club)
Glenn Gregory (Heaven 17)
Tony Hadley (Spandau Ballet)
John Keeble (Spandau Ballet)
Gary Kemp (Spandau Ballet)
Martin Kemp (Spandau Ballet)
Simon Le Bon (Duran Duran)
Marilyn
George Michael (Wham!)
Jon Moss (Culture Club)
Steve Norman (Spandau Ballet)
Rick Parfitt (Status Quo)
Nick Rhodes (Duran Duran)
Francis Rossi (Status Quo)
Sting (The Police and solo artist)
Andy Taylor (Duran Duran)
James "J.T." Taylor (Kool & the Gang)
John Taylor (Duran Duran)
Roger Taylor (Duran Duran)
Dennis Thomas (Kool & the Gang)
Midge Ure (Ultravox)
Martyn Ware (Heaven 17)
Jody Watley
Paul Weller (The Style Council)
Keren Woodward (Bananarama)
and last but not least Paul Young

Official Christmas Video Recording in 1984
This is not a karaoke or german version, also without lyrics.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Andy Williams - It's The Most Wonderful Time Of The Year


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rocketman (2019) - "Crocodile Rock" scene


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Beach Boys - Fun Fun Fun (Live!)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Beatles, consisting of Paul McCartney, John Lennon, George Harrison and Jimmie Nicol (replacing the ailing Ringo Starr) arrive at Schiphol, where they are greeted by girls in Volendam costume and thousands of fans.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, time to throw a fly in the ointment...

A bit of avant-garde prog, Belgian band, Univers Zero from 2005.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Miles Davis performs 'Burn' at Amnesty International


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Danish National Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Crystals - Then He Kissed Me - New Stereo Remix


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Sound Of Silence (x4)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ozzy Osbourne The Ultimate Ozzy DVD


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Amy Winehouse - Just Friends (Live from Shepherd's Bush Empire le 27/05/2007)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

*(8 January 1947 - 10 January 2016)*






DAVID BOWIE Let's Dance Glastonbury 2000


----------

